# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Xerox Phaser 3124 проблемы сетевой печати

## evsino

Xerox Phaser 3124 и XP
с установочного диска устанавливал все было ок
диск потеряли 
дрова для ХР только англ как локальный пашет
поставил общий доступ
и ни с одной машины из сети не печатает
принтер в сети видно принтер подключается но документы в принтер не уходят
что делать ? кто знает

----------


## evsino

так и не дождался ответа значит никто пока не встречался
а фишка вот в чем на сайте xerox есть дрова для XP и Vista
так вот дрова для хр ставить нельзя нерабочие а для vista надо ставить там кстати есть папка и с дровами для хр
при установке игнорировать что дравер не имеет подписи
все теперь ок
может кому это будет помощью

----------

